

India against corruption: A million mutinies erupt across India  - durga
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Anna-Hazare-arrest-A-million-mutinies-erupt-across-India/articleshow/9628615.cms

======
guelo
Here is an article with a bit more background
[http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-
Central/2011/0816/...](http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-South-
Central/2011/0816/What-are-India-s-Anna-Hazare-protests-all-about)

~~~
durga
thanks for the background story, Guelo.

People's protests all over the country should send a clear signal to the
government. Corruption/bribery even in obtaining basis services has been a
pest for way too long.. It's time for it to stop now.

Social media has played a nice role by allowing protesters to share news and
coordinate.

------
rajpaul
It seems that corrupt officials and citizens who don't pay taxes go hand in
hand. I wonder which came first.

Regardless, intuitively it seems to me that these problems will be solved when
poverty is reduced and everyone moves up the economic ladder.

